# Problems with tickets paid for with transportation certificates



## Trogdor (Jan 19, 2008)

A couple of years ago, while on the phone with an AGR rep while trying to get some missing points to post, I was told that tickets bought with vouchers often will not post automatically.

My subsequent experiences seem to validate this claim, because virtually every ticket I've used since then that was paid for with a voucher/TC (technically TC) has not posted automatically.

This includes a round-trip on the Hiawatha that I took over Christmas.

I'm wondering if there's anyone that might have some inside info that could provide some insight on why these tend to not post automatically?


----------



## diesteldorf (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe it makes a difference if you do it at the station or over the phone with customer relations. I had a $600 voucher that I used for several tickets at the station, including 2 Acela trips. All posted automatically.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually, as far as I know, the only way to pay for a trip using a voucher is to do it at the station, since you have to hand over the physical piece of paper.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 20, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> Actually, as far as I know, the only way to pay for a trip using a voucher is to do it at the station, since you have to hand over the physical piece of paper.


No, that's not true. I live in New England, and used a $300 voucher from LAS (shuttle) that connected to the SWC (at that time) in NDL Neither the LAS "station" or NDL are manned. (Wait - I think I may have ticketed at the KIN station.  So you may be right.)


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 20, 2008)

I believe the agent I talked with in October said the vouchers must be used to purchase tickets at a station. She could not book a trip over the phone with them. Had to take them to Cleveland station to use part of the voucher and then they issued another one for the remainder of $$ left over.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 20, 2008)

Robert,

How does the ticket printout? Specifically, does the ticket still show the fare paid, even though it was paid with a voucher? Or does it show zero paid?

If the latter, then there is the problem. AGR only sees tickets with amounts on them. Even if the ticket does show the amount paid via voucher, I have to wonder if the internal numbers (the ones that used to show up in that little box on the main ticket) show zero. As that is specifically where AGR gets the amount from AFAIK.


----------



## sechs (Jan 21, 2008)

To be clear, AGR should be able to "see" your tickets, irrelevant of whether they earn points or not. However, if the system shows no fare paid, then the points may not automatically post.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 21, 2008)

Both tickets show fare paid. In fact, since I didn't have enough on the voucher to fully cover the cost of the tickets, one was paid for by both a voucher and a credit card.

One shows TC18.90 as form of payment.

The other shows TC8.20 IK10.70 (meaning, for this particular ticket, I paid $10.70 out of pocket).

The latter certainly should have posted. The former probably should have posted, as well.

In any event, I submitted the missing points request, so hopefully they'll post in a couple of days.


----------

